# My new BorsaBella Bag



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got my new BorsaBella travel bag on Saturday and it's beyond beautiful. Melissa really outdid herself on it. I love the fabric on the inside (it was a surprise  ) I'll probably use this quite often as a regular purse, and when I don't, it slides perfectly into most of my other purses.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful!  Is the strap on the purse long enough to wear across the body or is it a shoulder bag only?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice! I sooo want one, but I am trying to be good........we'll see how long that lasts! It's very pretty.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's adjustable and will work either way. Plenty long enough for crossbody.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW Gorgeous!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm going to get one of those.  I just can't decide which fabric I want.  Too many decisions.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's adjustable and will work either way. Plenty long enough for crossbody.


Oh, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is beautiful, love the interior fabric choice too.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Luv it is beautiful! I am having a tough time not ordering another travel bag. I have Pink Kleo which I adore but am waiting on new fabrics and then may order another.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I want one but can't decide on the color that I want. I am getting a ROH in Saddle. 

Decisions,.decisions


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks like there is additional space at the top which is good, I could put my glasses there and use the outside zippered pouch for something else. Very cool bag.


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh very nice!  I love that print.  I think I might need another bag for mine


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful!

Do you think it will be wide enough for an M-edge K2 platform cover?


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

iI just received mine in the Shower clouds fabric.  I love it except that the zippers open from the right to left.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the side zipper and now after seeing this I need the top loader...where does this end!!!!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Are these bags as well padded as they look?  All I have to compare it to is my Target-bought Belkin quilted pink case


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> Are these bags as well padded as they look? All I have to compare it to is my Target-bought Belkin quilted pink case


It is padded, but it's not as stiff as the bag by Belkin (I have both) It's also about 1/2 wider and an inch taller than the Belkin.

If you don't mind waiting a bit, I can post a picture of the 2 side by side so you can see the difference.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ogie287 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you think it will be wide enough for an M-edge K2 platform cover?


I honestly have no clue. I don't have the platform cover (yet  ) Hopefully, someone else does and can weigh in on it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooooh, Luv, that is the exact travel bag that I ordered (and a new gadget bag in the same fabric)  Boy, after seeing these pictures, I can not wait!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm waiting for mine, as well.  I wonder if I've received my confirmation email yet.

*runs off to check*


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you think it will be wide enough for an M-edge K2 platform cover?


If you have the size compared to the M-edge prodigy cover - my prodigy cover fits in my new travel bag great - so I would say width wise is should be ok --


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I would check the measurements on BorsaBella.com against the measurements of the cover, just to be sure.  Plus, you can always email Melissa!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

rho said:


> If you have the size compared to the M-edge prodigy cover - my prodigy cover fits in my new travel bag great - so I would say width wise is should be ok --


If the prodigy fits, then the platform should as it's not as wide. (I have both.)


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it! I am trying to convince myself I don't need one since my 10x7 Borsa Bella bag fits my Kindle in its M-Edge and even has room for the charger... but they're so pretty!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 2 of the Kindle Bags, 1 travel bag and I ordered a large gadget bag this morning. I ordered it in Twilight but asked that Melissa use a contrasting black or combo black fabric for the bottom. She has 3 possibilities and she is going to see which one looks best. I am excited and can't wait to see it. She said she had wanted to try a contrasting fabric so I'm sure she will post a photo once it is completes. 

... and yes, I use one of my 3 daily.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ... and yes, I use one of my 3 daily.


When are they going up for sale?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When are they going up for sale?


You are bad!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ogie287 (est. 1838) said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you think it will be wide enough for an M-edge K2 platform cover?


I have the Travel Bag in Lunar Blue and my M-E K2 Pebbled Leather Platform fits in it just fine!


----------

